# Bloat? Rapid Breathing, stringy poop



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Water parameters are:

ammonia and nitrites - zero
Nitrates - 20-40 ppm
Ph - 7.6
Temp - 78

I've been using prime when I do water changes which are usually every 3 days or so - about 30%

Going to do a 50% change tonight and add prime.

8 tiger barbs, 3 Thor. Aureums, 1 convict, 1 BN Pleco, and 1 jack dempsey. All of them are juveniles.

Anyways, there's one fish that is doing this - a small jack dempsey. 








Tried to find Clout but none of the lfs sell it.... need help asap


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Other than the poop is the fish acting normal? What and how much have you been feeding? How bloated is the fish?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

no he used to be the most active but now he kinda hides when I'm feeding the fish, hides in a small log all day, and he doesn't actually look bloated.

But he definitely spits food out when he DOES come out, breathes very heavily, and just isn't the same. Also appears to have some sort of black mark on the lower part of his mouth.

Been feeding them flakes and pellets twice a day, just a small amount....

The thing is, he was always the most voracious eater - the tiger barbs get alot of the flake food and than he would always go up and get food too and pick some up off the bottom that the aureums didnt get...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

bwestgsx06 said:


> no he used to be the most active but now he kinda hides when I'm feeding the fish, hides in a small log all day, and he doesn't actually look bloated.
> 
> But he definitely spits food out when he DOES come out, breathes very heavily, and just isn't the same. Also appears to have some sort of black mark on the lower part of his mouth.
> 
> ...


What type of flake food are you feeding him and for how long? What are the ingredients of the food? Have you tried switching to a better food? A good food like NLS can go a long way to making sure the fish are getting the proper nutrition.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Long poop is not a symptom...just gross. :thumb:

If it is food colored and thick, it is fine. If it is colorless and thready that's when you start thinking bloat.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

I guess it's not clear in that picture but it is clear and stringy at the end and sometimes theres no color at all. Regardless the fish is clearly ill with something so I need some solutions please, thanks


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> bwestgsx06 said:
> 
> 
> > no he used to be the most active but now he kinda hides when I'm feeding the fish, hides in a small log all day, and he doesn't actually look bloated.
> ...


I've been feeding him tetramin flakes and omega one sinking pellets

It's a 55 gallon tank btw... should I be using salt on it? I have activated carbon in my magnum canister and than i have a biowheel hob also...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know if your fish get bloat, but epsom salt is always a good first step as a laxative. If you are or become convinced your fish have bloat, I always have good success treating with metronidazole.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok ya im adding salt today and called around n no one has clout but there is some win the metr. Medication.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is metronidazole safe to use on plecos?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is metronidazole safe to use on plecos?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have used it with bristlenose with no problems.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

is Clout safe on Bristle noses? only reason I ask is because the dempsey isnt doing very well in the qt tank so I want to treat the main tank too for Bloat.

I'm currently using API General Cure in the QT tank, it contains Metro. I ordered a bigger shipment of Metro but I also ordered a shipment of Clout. I'm asking what you guys would recommend to treat the main tank with.

Stock is 7 Tiger Barbs, 3 Aureums, 1 Convict, and 1 BN Pleco.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would always do metronidazole over Clout. Safer for the fish and the bacteria, and just as effective IME.

Also Clout stains the silicone and metronidazole does not.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Just to cover all bases, I see white floaties in that picture.

Is that just stuff floating around the tank ? or are they actually moving ?

Cause ich will cause gill irritation


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I would always do metronidazole over Clout. Safer for the fish and the bacteria, and just as effective IME.
> 
> Also Clout stains the silicone and metronidazole does not.


Do you follow the metro dosing directions or the sticky for Clout here on the forum? I'm going to dose the main tank when the metro that I ordered gets here...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is what I use.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=46140


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

ok so what would my dosage be for the 55 gallon since the metro says 1 teaspoon per 164 gallons but the thread you directed me to says he used 1.5 for a 75 twice a day...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to do what you are comfortable with.

You can do the conversions and use manufacturer's directions (55/164 = .33) and use 1/3 teaspoon. Or you can follow the thread I provided (55/75 = .73) and use about 1 teaspoon 2X daily.

I do not treat for bloat unless the fish are very sick. If you are not sure, maybe go with the lighter dosage.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Its been 10 days now since your first posted this issue. Are things still looking bad for your fish or are they doing better? Usually they will either start showing major signs of improvement by now or have gradually gotten worse and died.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I was using API general cure for the sick Dempsey in the qt tank but I think I caught it too late - he died two days ago. I really need to get my qt tank set up properly with better filters and everything sony can isolate fish that are getting picked on because I had an aureum getting beat up
Went to isolate him but it was too late. I am currently treating the main tank with metro soaked food as no fish are currently showing signs of bloat and all seem good to go. Keep in mind all of them are rather small - less than an inch and a half. Im getting two salvinis and two
Bristle noses this week so I really want my qt tank setup!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

bwestgsx06 said:


> Well I was using API general cure for the sick Dempsey in the qt tank but I think I caught it too late - he died two days ago. I really need to get my qt tank set up properly with better filters and everything sony can isolate fish that are getting picked on because I had an aureum getting beat up
> Went to isolate him but it was too late. I am currently treating the main tank with metro soaked food as no fish are currently showing signs of bloat and all seem good to go. Keep in mind all of them are rather small - less than an inch and a half. Im getting two salvinis and two
> Bristle noses this week so I really want my qt tank setup!


I would recommend doing water changes every couple days until your tank has stabilized. Is it possible to do 35% water changes every couple days vacuuming substrate as well? That new water will work wonders I assure you. I would do this for at least a couple weeks then go to weekly 50% give or take.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

In my main tank I have been doing 30% water changes every 3-5 days just to keep nitrates down ... right now I am giving them metro soaked food - the sticky for clout recommends that if fish are exposed to bloat than you should treat the whole tank for it. I can do that with metro and follow the thread about metro use but I dont want to unneccessarily treat my tank.

In my QT tank I dont have any substrate


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't combine clout and metro.

Since you have been feeding metro, the fish should be better if they had bloat. Are they better?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

yes, the fish are all better. I want to continue feeding them the metro for 2 more days just to be on the safe side.


----------

